# Betta fins near body turning clear



## Rhythmpods (Nov 3, 2020)

Has anyone ever seen any color change like this in a betta??! I've had my betta for almost two months now. He seems really healthy. He is always actively exploring his 5 gallon planted tank and is fed twice a day except on his fasting day. Over the last two weeks I noticed his anal fins turning clear near the body. The clear area is slowly expanding. When I purchased him that fin was vibrant red near the body and translucent blue and black at the tips. The blue and black tips was his natural coloring and not the result of disease. I am not sure what these clear patches are... Has anyone experienced this?

Note that he has a total of 6-8 Omega One buffet pellets on each of his feeding days. The tank ammonia and nitrites are always at 0ppm. The nitrates get to 5-10 ppm at their highest in the tank. I do a 25-50% water change weekly. And water temperature is between 76 and 80 degrees F. The fins do not appear ripped or torn, if anything they have been getting larger over the past month and a half.

Sharing a picture of him taken today.
























This was him one week ago (see the clear areas were smaller):









This was him over a month ago (note no clear patches on anal fin near body):


----------



## Rhythmpods (Nov 3, 2020)

Answering requested questions:

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 5.5
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? No 
What temperature is your tank? 76-80
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? Yes, nerite snail

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Omega One betta buffet pellets
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Twice a day (3-4 pellets per feeding). No food on Sundays.

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Weekly, still doing weekly water change.
What percentage of water did you change? 25-50%
What is the source of your water? Tap (conditioned)
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Prime water conditioner and prime stability, seachem flourish liquid fertilizer

*Water Parameters:*

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5-10 ppm
pH: 7.8-8.4
Hardness (GH): high- 180
Alkalinity (KH): 120

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? 2 weeks ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Anal fin turning clear near body
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? No
Is your Betta still eating? Yes. Normal
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? No
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? 2 months
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Turn fun when purchased, recovered and healed in a week with aquarium salt treatments


----------



## Rhythmpods (Nov 3, 2020)

Rhythmpods said:


> Has anyone ever seen any color change like this in a betta??! I've had my betta for almost two months now. He seems really healthy. He is always actively exploring his 5 gallon planted tank and is fed twice a day except on his fasting day. Over the last two weeks I noticed his anal fins turning clear near the body. The clear area is slowly expanding. When I purchased him that fin was vibrant red near the body and translucent blue and black at the tips. The blue and black tips was his natural coloring and not the result of disease. I am not sure what these clear patches are... Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> Note that he has a total of 6-8 Omega One buffet pellets on each of his feeding days. The tank ammonia and nitrites are always at 0ppm. The nitrates get to 5-10 ppm at their highest in the tank. I do a 25-50% water change weekly. And water temperature is between 76 and 80 degrees F. The fins do not appear ripped or torn, if anything they have been getting larger over the past month and a half.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

I see the underside of the body also turning white. Gonna guess he's got the marble gene where he will just change colour without necessarily anything changing environmentally or health wise.

(My guy has the marble gene and is going the reverse of yours where his cellophane is turning red.)


----------

